# Dark Arches Leeds, May 2012.



## Black (May 11, 2012)

The dark arches are a network of brick arches, supporting Leeds railway station.
They were built along with the station in the 1860s,
18 million bricks were used during their construction.
The arches are part of the Granry Wharf development, with alot of car parking. 

main access from/to neville Street











goods yard










disused part










the Aire passes under the station through this spectacular tunnel,
the walkway was collapsing beneath Me, 













































the Leeds-Liverpool canal merges to the left of this picture,
the Hol beck discharges to the right of this picture via a 100yd culvert.





[email protected]


----------



## flyboys90 (May 11, 2012)

By god that water looks fast flowing?great photos.


----------



## the|td4 (May 11, 2012)

I think I've only ever been to leeds a couple of times - first time was as a boy with my family I remember these arches from back then (well looking in from the exterior anyway) and i always wondered if they were "called" anything or if they were anything other than channels for water etc, thanks for posting this!


----------



## PaulPowers (May 11, 2012)

I'll get up to leeds one day and have these bad boys, looks like a job for an inflatable in summer


----------



## TK421 (May 13, 2012)

Great photos there mate. I had an hour to kill in Leeds a while back and had a mooch down here, but without tripod, its a really interesting place, and while I was there there was a rather pervy geezer taking photographs of a model on the bridge in your first photo, everyone was just passing by as if it were the norm.....well thats Leeds for you!

Good explore mate.


----------



## sunnybunny (May 13, 2012)

I've stayed at the Queens hotel, the car park is in tunnels underneath just like the photos.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (May 13, 2012)

great photos looks interesting.


----------



## Black (Aug 3, 2012)

new pictures attached


----------



## Bones out (Aug 4, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> I'll get up to leeds one day and have these bad boys, looks like a job for an inflatable in summer



It is summer 

Not that we would know it!

Nice snaps thank you......


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 4, 2012)

Oooo, that's nice!


----------

